# Solved: NetSurveillance Active X Control



## kryptic00

Purchased an H.264 8 Cam DVR-9108VH standalone unit and set it up for remote viewing. After forwarding the desired ports and registering a DYNDNS name to point to the IP i went to access the unit remotely via web browser. When you navigate to the unit remotely for the first time it will give you a page to download and install the required active X controls etc however doing so would send us in an infinite loop. The file is located via dvrcenter.com/ocx/Active.exe and even though installing it successfully, when going to the address of the DVR we would be greeted by the same page to download and install the Active X Controls. Here are some simply steps to a problem that caused 12hours of frustration.
NB: Applies to H.264 DVR's using NetSurveillance WEB for remote access.

1. Download and install dvrcenter.com/ocx/Active.exe
2. Goto C:\Windows and create directory 'NetSurveillance'
3. Download NetSurveillance.zip from the following link and extract contents to C:\Windows\NetSurveillance (http://www.filefactory.com/file/cfd6d8b/n/NetSurveillance.zip)
4. Run 'install.bat' with administrator priviledges
5. Navigate to the IP or Dyndns name to remote access your DVR
6. Allow access to run Active X Controls
7. Log in to your DVR!!

NB: Active X controls may need to changed via Internet Explorer to allow IE to prompt you. SImply change the appropriate active X settings in IE ->Internet Option->Security->Custom Level to either enable or prompt.

If this helps anyone out there, i'll be happy as there is absolutely nothing out there on this subject!


----------



## ianlinux

I've never been so frustrated. I have one of these









, but can you find any information on it? No chance.

And I've tried your method on my netbook running Windows 7 and IE8 but no luck. I just keep getting the "Please install IE Activex: IE_Plugins.exe from...." activex page.

The install.bat doesn't seem to do anything. It runs for about a second and loops back!!!

Thanks for the info and your efforts all the same, but if you have any advice, then gratefully received.

Cheers

*EDIT - Update. It did work finally after I rebooted. <Sigh> What a nightmare this has been. The manual is useless and I wish companies would employ native translators for their manuals.

Thanks kryptic00, you've been a great help!!! Appreciated*


----------



## techcrammer

I have looked all over the web and found this and much appreciated! I signed up for this forum just to thank you for saving me hours worth of work. I had a similar issue was unable to get any support for the system where I bought and they said it was a reseller and could return the unit after I spent all this money running cables and cameras just to find that the remote software didn't work. It kept directing me to the dvrcenter.com page to download the ActiveX component and run, which I did and it never worked. 

Now it working like a charm, thanks to your post! Thanks again!!!

-Al


----------



## reneeev

kryptic00 said:


> Purchased an H.264 8 Cam DVR-9108VH standalone unit and set it up for remote viewing. After forwarding the desired ports and registering a DYNDNS name to point to the IP i went to access the unit remotely via web browser. When you navigate to the unit remotely for the first time it will give you a page to download and install the required active X controls etc however doing so would send us in an infinite loop. The file is located via dvrcenter.com/ocx/Active.exe and even though installing it successfully, when going to the address of the DVR we would be greeted by the same page to download and install the Active X Controls. Here are some simply steps to a problem that caused 12hours of frustration.
> NB: Applies to H.264 DVR's using NetSurveillance WEB for remote access.
> 
> 1. Download and install dvrcenter.com/ocx/Active.exe
> 2. Goto C:\Windows and create directory 'NetSurveillance'
> 3. Download NetSurveillance.zip from the following link and extract contents to C:\Windows\NetSurveillance (http://www.filefactory.com/file/cfd6d8b/n/NetSurveillance.zip)
> 4. Run 'install.bat' with administrator priviledges
> 5. Navigate to the IP or Dyndns name to remote access your DVR
> 6. Allow access to run Active X Controls
> 7. Log in to your DVR!!
> 
> NB: Active X controls may need to changed via Internet Explorer to allow IE to prompt you. SImply change the appropriate active X settings in IE ->Internet Option->Security->Custom Level to either enable or prompt.
> 
> If this helps anyone out there, i'll be happy as there is absolutely nothing out there on this subject!


----------



## reneeev

I have simmilar problem with my Win 7 laptop, I have tried everything been suggested here in the forum but still keep getting message to download IE plugins.exe...." Can someone please help!!!


----------



## axilos

Can you please upload NetSurveillance.zip to some other file upload service because on FileFactory slots are allways busy and people cannot download file. That is a bit srange that in the morning all slots are busy same as the evening.

Thx


----------



## epcjay

I just wanted to reply to say thank you for your solution.

It didn't work at first, but i realized clearing the cache and cookies in internet explorer did the trick.

Here's the file again if you guys have trouble downloading from the first link.

http://freakshare.com/files/ywshtir4/NetSurveillance.zip.html


----------



## DnA_1

Thankyou thankyou thankyou, worked a treat.


----------



## steiny1912

Hi I have the exact same problem as Ianlinux at post 2, I have followed the instructions to a tee and when I right click on the install tab and run as administrator the command box flashes up then disappears, I am at the end of my tether with this and don't have a clue what to do next. I would be eternally grateful if anyone could help me at all. I have unistalled and re installed everything several times, tried rebooting the system, tried restarting my laptop but I honestly don't have a clue what to do next.

Also when or if i get this working how do I log on from another laptop from a different location to site??

Thanks

Billy


----------



## DnA_1

Hi, Yes I share your frustration, but after many day's of torment I finally got everything to work. Originally I did what one of the previous posts advised and it worked, but only once. Anyway, what I did first was look into if the problem was with the DVR or the operating system. I found that I could get into my DVR using windows XP no problem at all. So obviously this told me there was nothing wrong with the DVR. I then went back to windows 7 internet explorer (Please note, you must use windows explorer as other browser software does not support active X fully) and turned the security level to low and turned off anything hindering active x or scripting (tools - internet options - advanced). I then rebooted, reinstalled the active X plugin (Let me know if you need this and I will put it up on some file sharing site). I then rebooted again and everything worked fine. Please note, that I've left internet explorer in its unsafe state only to check my camera's. I use Mozilla / Firefox with all security measures in place to do my normal browsing. Have you setup your modem / router so that it forwards the ports correctly and do you know if you have a static or dynamic IP address. No probs if you don't know what I'm talking about, we can work through it. Must do some work now, let me know how you go.

Cheers
DnA


----------



## steiny1912

Hi

thanks for your help however I found another programme that works great its

www.search.4shared.com/q/CCAD/1/dvr netsurveillance

if you download the top one install it then once installed add device and away you go then any time in future you just need to click the icon on your desktop.

I hope this helps anyone that was stuck like me.

Thanks


----------



## steiny1912

Sorry that's netsurveillance at the end of that link I must have missed it out trying to type on this I phone


----------



## steiny1912

http://search.4shared.com/q/CCAD/1/dvr netsurveillance

3rd time lucky


----------



## seankim

hi guys.
i am new here.
i would like to know where i can find the manufacturer/creator of Net Surveillance web.
i need to operate this software over iPhone and cannot find who i can talk to regarding this matter.
hope you guys can help me.
hope to hear from you soon.
thank you.


----------



## holcroft

Hello
I too joined this group just to pass on information about active-x and h-254 dvr

I got mine from ebay and it was a unbranded Chinese DVR which I got working perfectly with Windows XP.

I then upgraded to Windows 7 and the fun started.
I followed the information given on this forum but was still tearing my hair out, I repeatedly got the message tell me to click a link to download the file. 

The possible solution came to me after I had walked away from it and was thinking of getting another DVR.
What I did was go to the original active-x site, (dvrcenter) and saved the file on the hard drive. I then clicked properties and told it to run in compatability mode with windows XP SP3, then run as administrator.

Now the bit which really made a difference for me, I used Internet Explorer 32bit and suddenly I could view the DVR cameras. I went back to Internet Explorer 64 bit and immediately got the (download active x control) box, no cameras.

The 32 bit can be found on a 64 bit system in C:\program files (x86).

In my case I didnt have to clear any cache or reboot.

The supplier on ebay was sent a question about this problem but didnt bother to reply, I wont bother to tell them this answer either.


----------



## rucucu77

Hi guys,

I need some help.
I've a 8ch generic dvr in my home and I can view, browse and play fine only in my LOCAL LAN.
When I tried to use over the internet I cant.

when I putted in the IE: http://publicIP/ its like try to log in to the device. Theres a windows ask me the user and pass like in my HOME but theres a error " CANT FIND THE DEVICE"

I ve a Linksys WRT54G with the DMZ activated to the DVR private IP, and UPNP activated.
Over Internet I can browse to the Admin Page in the Router, I can forward to my local FTP, but I CANT log in to the dvr.

this is the dvr:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-ch-H-264-...eillance_Security_Systems&hash=item19cf61d27c

please help me! 
thanks in advance.
Francisco


----------

